# Please Help This Skinny Frog



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, Tuesday was my birthday this week and my parents wanted to surprise me with some yellow bicolors the found at ****. Anyways, the little guys arrived today, but one is in pretty bad shape. One of them is sickeningly slim and standing in one place (eating what comes to it rather than actively hunting) while the other is alert, bright-eyed, and checking out the oranges next to them. I would take a picture of the slim one, but I am worried about stressing it out. Is there anything that can help it gain weight?

Vendor info removed - rozdaboff


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Separate it and offer it plenty of cover for security. Feed larger, fattier food sources. Appropriate sized crix, waxworms, FF larvae, termites, etc.


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for trying to help. Unfortunately, the little guy did not make through the night even after seperating it. 








I got up and found it lying like this at the bottom of its cup.

Here's the other one. While it is more alert, active and eating, it was very slim upon arrival as well


----------



## bellerophon (Sep 18, 2006)

sorry for the loss. doesn't say much for **** does it? I cant believe they'd ship a frog in that condition never mind sell one.

Vendor info removed - rozdaboff


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Sorry to break out the red ink guys - but this one was headed too far down the path of unregistered vendor feedback. Please keep any discussion about the vendor in question on PM or off the board.

Sorry to hear about the smaller one not making it. You are right, the other one is still slim - and you should feed it numerous small feedings to get it back. Also, try contacting the vendor to see what their policy is. It may not be the best though - many of the distributor type reptile/amphibian houses aren't easy to work with.


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry about that, rozdaboff, I wasn't thinking when I originally posted that. It just doesn't seem right to ship a frog that thin. You can almost make out the sides of its skull. I was also a little disturbed by the fact the surviving one consumed almost 80 fruitflies before it stopped. The company has been contacted about it and said something would be done (they also claimed that these frogs were a pair) as the frogs were "thriving" before they were shipped out

They have never disappointed me in the past, that's why my parents thought they would be good to buy from. Sorry if this message has a bit of an angry tone, but it is irritating me that I have searched for yellow and gold bicolors for so long only to have them wind up dead not even a day later.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I know how you feel, my first dartfrogs I ordered from a store in California, they were nice and all, but the frogs didn't even make it to the house, they were also tiny and thin, one of the types of frogs I ordered was an Auratus, I morphed out an Auratus that I bought from someone else and when it came out of the water it was larger and probley weighed twice as much as the dead Auratus that they shipped to me. Their policy said that I had to pay shipping the second time, so I did and they shipped the frogs out when it was very cold out, and those ones didn't make it either. They said that it was an OK time to ship them so I said ok.
and after the second set of frogs died they said that they don't replace replacements, So I ended up being out 450 dollars. And to top it off the people here on the board said that they way they were shipping them was wrong and that is why they froze.

There should really be a way of informing people where to not get frogs from.

Curt.


----------

